# Topaz Moutain



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So my 6 year old daughter has been bugging me to take her to find "crystals". So I am finally going to break down and take her out there this weekend, but it's been a long time since I was out there last as a scout. Does anyone have any advice to give me on this? Last time I was out there was about 18 years ago, and I'm sure it has changed a lot since then. I'm planning on taking a couple hammers, a prybar, some long screwdrivers, and a couple of sieves. Any other advice? Thanks. Feel free to PM me if necessary.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Water and lunch. :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Water and lunch. :lol:


Shovel and TP. :lol:

Utahgreenhead, sounds like you have everything else about right.


----------

